

What Is Your Favorite Marketing Platform - jiten_bansal

In my case I mostly like twitter.
======
zer00eyz
This is a hard one:

I want facebooks platform, and googles ROI... For me google has better returns
but higher frustration, and Facebook is lower returns but much less
frustration.

Im not spending enough to justify the misery google causes me, so if I'm
forced to have a preference it is Facebook. If I was spending 10x what I am, I
would want to deal with google (as it stand today, things tend to get wacky
when you start spending more money)

Twitter just isn't going to work for me, there is just too much gap between
exposure and decision.

